# F111 crash landing!



## Wildcat (Jul 18, 2006)

The F111 of the RAAF have been grounded after this incident today. Check out the video!Yahoo!7 News


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 18, 2006)

Great video.

Glad to see the crew get out with no harm.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 18, 2006)

Amazing! For what it was, that was a damn fine landing. My hat goes off to the crew.


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 18, 2006)

Yeah not bad for a 22 year old rookie.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 19, 2006)

Good old tailhook landing, I've seen a couple of Tornados do that before. Well done to the pilots.


----------



## johnbr (Jul 19, 2006)

Yes great job of flying.


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 19, 2006)

bet you that arrestor cable was worked over thats a big airplane yanking on that cable


----------



## R988 (Jul 20, 2006)

Is it the first time anyone has belly landed an F-111?

Apparently the first time the RAAF has anyway.


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 21, 2006)

Hear are some great pics of the event
source unknown.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 21, 2006)

Those are good pics Wildcat! A good belly landing there...


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 21, 2006)

an approach end engagement I didn't realize the RAAF was still flying the Caribou a great aircraft


----------

